# Wartime Westfield Build with J 11 BB Stamp



## 3-speeder (May 7, 2022)

Hello all.  I saw this bike at the ML swap but bought it at Monroe swap.  I haven't seen one quite like it.  
It has a taller 22" frame with paint that is in great shape and some beautiful gold pins.  BB stamp J 11 with W106797 s n.
No headbadge or any visible holes for one, and no identifying labels.  Only a stars and bars transfer on the seat tube.
It has a plastic chainguard covering a chainring with a style that I haven't seen before.
The rear tire is marked U.S. CHAIN TREAD 42 V, front is a Pharis.
Plenty of blackout parts with the rear hub being a finned Elgin with an odd looking double image name on the brake arm.

Please have a look at the images and let me know if you have seen one or have any info about this model.  I can see that the grips aren't og and the seller kept the rat-trap pedals from it that were Torrington 18's.

Here are some pics. More to come


----------



## 3-speeder (May 7, 2022)

Hey Adrian, @Mercian ,  what do you think?
More images.


----------



## Mercian (May 8, 2022)

Hi @3-speeder 

Checking my notes, we've discussed this one before. It's a nice bike, and I'm pleased to see it's gone to somone who appreciates what it is, though it's a shame about the pedals. However, blackout wooden pedals turn up, and a lot cheaper.

You'll see the earlier photos and discussion here: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/inquiry-on-old-columbia-bikes-and-a-sears-one.191680/

To cut and paste what I said last time:

W106797, J11, was one of the last bikes to be built in 1942 (the last was W112859). It is a Sports Tourist Model VG295. The frame was made in November 1942, and the bike built up in December 1942. Bikes by this point were rationed, and technically, the only way to obtain it was to apply for a permit, working for a specified necessary profession.

The bike has been simplified in comparison to earlier production To save further material it would have been supplied without a headbadge, bell, stand, chainguard, and with blackout parts and in a standard colour. So this bike never had a headbadge, and instead the frame serial number starts with a W to identify it as a Westfield bike. The Red colour is one of the standard colours available. The chainguard and lights are not original to it, but have been there a long time, and I'd be inclined to leave them on. The chainwheel is the first I've seen of that type, and I suspect is not original. It probably should be in blackout, but again, war shortages caused strange things to happen, and I wouldn't totally discount it being correct without looking at it first hand for vidence either way. So I'd probably leave it on too.

Coincidentally, @Goldslinger owns the nearest known survivor to this one too, W105355. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/26x1-375replacement.174089/#post-1181819

I see you were part of the discussion that time (-:

Thanks for the more detailed photos. It was evidently a bicycle that had good use from its owner post war.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Mercian (May 8, 2022)

PS, despite what I said above about the chain gurd, I notice the the ladie's bike has one the same, so it probably is original.


----------



## GTs58 (May 8, 2022)

Mercian said:


> PS, despite what I said above about the chain gurd, I notice the the ladie's bike has one the same, so it probably is original.



Schwinn's War Time New Worlds were built and shipped with no chain guards do to some of the restrictions. I would think this may also apply to Columbia production. That guard is a universal piece and most likely added at some point?


----------



## 3-speeder (May 8, 2022)

Mercian said:


> Hi @3-speeder
> 
> Checking my notes, we've discussed this one before. It's a nice bike, and I'm pleased to see it's gone to somone who appreciates what it is, though it's a shame about the pedals. However, blackout wooden pedals turn up, and a lot cheaper.
> 
> ...



Thanks Adrian.  I knew that you were the right person to ask. I was hoping to share one that you hadn't seen before but I am glad to learn some history on this bike.


----------



## Mercian (May 8, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Schwinn's War Time New Worlds were built and shipped with no chain guards do to some of the restrictions. I would think this may also apply to Columbia production. That guard is a universal piece and most likely added at some point?




Hi, yes, I agree that this was part of the rules at the time, which is why I metioned it. Whilst it could be a retrofit, it's an interesting coincidence that the nearest numbered survivor has the same guard. So it is eiter a coincidence (that was all that was available in the shops, the bikes came from the same source, etc.), or the policy was just changing, and Westfield bought them in for fitting. I don't know the answer, but if a few more turn up, we may start to figure it out.

@3-speeder , I appreciate you sharing, thanks. (-:

There are only a limited number of bikes of this sort out there, and a limited number of people prepared to colelct and curate them, so it's not surprising to see repeats, and I'm happy to see it's being appreciated.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## fat tire trader (May 9, 2022)

Where were Enwell lights made? In Japan?


----------



## 3-speeder (May 9, 2022)

Thanks again Adrian.  Do you have a spreadsheet posted that includes these lightweight wartime bikes?


----------



## SirMike1983 (May 9, 2022)

Another CABE member had one a few years back that he sold. His was black and had a painted badge.


----------



## 3-speeder (May 9, 2022)

The thought keeps crossing my mind of swapping in the bars and chainring from my ladies wartime bike.  Easy enough to do or undo as I decide. Any thoughts appreciated.








						Withdrawn - Wartime Columbia Ladies Sports Tourist '41-'42 for AA delivery $175 | Sell - Trade: Complete Bicycles
					

Will deliver this bike to MLC on Thursday or AA Sunday.  Bike has desirable blackout parts. Wheels are a mismatched set, front looks to be a replacement. Decent original paint and decals.  No shipping. Local pickup in Lansing, Mich or at the mentioned swaps. Missing the saddle and chainguard...




					thecabe.com


----------



## DaGasMan (May 9, 2022)

3-speeder said:


> The thought keeps crossing my mind of swapping in the bars and chainring from my ladies wartime bike.  Easy enough to do or undo as I decide. Any thoughts appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wouldn't. But that's just me. I mean, they're all original blackout parts. Maybe I just like the name, "blackout". 
It sounds cool. She just needs a seat and a little love. Any idea on what kind of grips those are?


----------



## Mercian (May 10, 2022)

Hi @3-speeder 

Sorry for the late reply, I was travelling yesterday.



3-speeder said:


> Thanks again Adrian.  Do you have a spreadsheet posted that includes these lightweight wartime bikes?





I put this one up on the site about 5 years ago, so, whilst the information is accurate, I have a lot more now. I need to sit down and produce an up to date list for publication here in recognition of the help I get from the site compiling it.













You'll see the list doesn't even include your ladies bike G53878, which is a really early blackout bicycle. We never worked out the significance of the second number, and I've not seen another, so I would hesitate to strip it. Blackout chainrings and bars are not too difficult to get. Try @Krakatoa in the first instance.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## 3-speeder (May 10, 2022)

I will be leaving both bikes as found.  I have a hard time robbing parts unless maybe it's a 70's Schwinn 10-speed.


----------



## 3-speeder (May 10, 2022)

DaGasMan said:


> I wouldn't. But that's just me. I mean, they're all original blackout parts. Maybe I just like the name, "blackout".
> It sounds cool. She just needs a seat and a little love. Any idea on what kind of grips those are?



The ladies model wears Hunt Wilde grips.  You can make them out pretty good in the linked thread.


----------



## 3-speeder (May 19, 2022)

What type of saddle was on this bike?  Does the one from the earlier photos look correct?









Thanks for any info.


----------



## Dra (May 24, 2022)

I just seen 3 Torrington 18’s on eBay for $275 yesterday


----------



## Dra (May 24, 2022)

Still available item # 255549108978 and there said to be nos


----------



## 3-speeder (May 25, 2022)

Thanks for the heads-up.  3 pedals?  That's odd (pun intended).


----------



## Dra (May 25, 2022)

That’s for the guy ( jimmy) that likes to squeeze between 2 cars. A spare comes in handy


----------

